# [filtrar spam] correo electronico (cerrado)

## 7th_sign

hola a todos, 

que me pueden recomendar para filtrar el spam, ya que hemos cambiado de proveedor de correo y este no nos da el servicio de filtrado de spam y desde el momento que cambiamos hemos estado lidiando con esto.

me gustaría poner algún servicio que filtre el spam, la idea de instalar un antispamer en el cliente de correo no me agrada por que son muchos equipos y eso solo me crearía una tarea mas de mantenimiento.

hay alguna solución que pueda aplicar a mi caso?

saludos

----------

## the incredible hurd

http://www.spamhaus.org/

No hacen falta más comentarios, es excelente. El único problema sería que lo aplicasen como filtro todos los clientes o que los recibiese y comprobase un solo servidor, opción más viable. Mira la de información disponible para implementarlo en postfix:

http://www.google.es/search?hl=es&q=spamhaus+postfix&meta=&aq=8&oq=spamh

----------

## cach0rr0

Hay una guia excelente por aqui

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/mailfilter-guide.xml

Pero eso no dice algo deo controlar para los clientes 

He probado eso, y despues de terminar la guia emerge -C amavisd-new, y instalar Maia Mailguard

Maia da un poco del poder de mantener correa a los clientes. Ahorita no lo uso, pero en el pasada he lo usado en vez de amavisd-new (immediamente despues de emerge -C amavisd-new, lo instale, porque contiene su propio version de amavisd-new - y uso el mismo configuracion de Postfix, y todos otros partes)

Espero que lo ayuda

Y siento para me espanol pobre - no es me primer idioma! Puedo hablarlo, pero me escribiendo es mierda!

----------

## cach0rr0

Y tambien, si puede gano algo de me configuracion, lo todo (sin .conf para Maia) de me configuracion esta aqui:

https://whitehathouston.com/topics/index.php/WHHMail

amavisd.conf es diferente de lo que ves en mi sitio cuando usa Maia, pero Postfix queda el mismo

----------

## 7th_sign

he logrado filtrar el spam y los viruses, esto lo hice con spamassasain, clamav,p3scan y una regla de iptables.

todos los correos POP3 llegan marcados con *****SPAM***** cuando estos obtienen una mala calificación  :Very Happy: 

solo que las laptops cuando esten fuera de la oficina no podran gozar de este beneficio. ni modo xD

saludos

----------

